# Manx Viking



## Fairfield

A former Spanish ferry,she ran a service from I think,Heysham to Douglas in competition with the Steam Packet. This was taken in Glasgow around 1985 when she arrived for winter overhaul.


----------



## tanker

At the end 2003 she result under Canadian flag as NINDAWAIMA.


----------



## Martin Peat

Manx Viking-ex Monte Castillo. Manx line started up in '78 and was a new Co' started by a coterie of business associates,including Geoff Duke,the former World Champion Motor Cyclist. It was a very interesting time and one of the highlights of my career at Sea. I was the first Chief Engineer and did the first run from Heysham,in Lancashire,to Douglas in the Isle of Man. The service was set up in opposition to the Oldest British Shipping Co-The Isle Of Man Steam Packet Co'. The Co' was amalgamated in due course with the IOMSPCo and I did the last run, to deliver the Manx Viking to her new owner's -DFDS,in Stavanger,in about '87(I think). I sailed with some great people and eventually with the SPCo',ended my Sea career in '91. great days and Shipmates.Martin Peat.


----------



## Hawkeye

She has been reported in this months SM, ST&Y or SB that she has just been sold for scrap.


----------



## Martin Peat

I am not surprised,the ship was a bit of a b-gger to run.We had to fit 2 new crankshafts in the port main engine due to a design defect. It was a full time job and everyone had to work hard to keep her running. I believe that the problems were so great tht DFDS were in financial difficulties because of her. I was told that their Managing Director had to resign because of the problems. However she holds some great memories for me, especially the people who I sailed with.Martin


----------



## Jens Chr

It was not DFDS that was in financial difficulties because of her, but Det Stavangerske Dampskibsselskab (DSD), of Stavanger, Norway. They bougth her in 1987 and renamed her SKUDENES. She was sold to Canada about one year later.


----------



## HMI

http://www.skipsarkiv-rogaland.net/fartoey - bilferger - Manx 1987.htm


----------



## MANX 1

Martin Peat said:


> Manx Viking-ex Monte Castillo. Manx line started up in '78 and was a new Co' started by a coterie of business associates,including Geoff Duke,the former World Champion Motor Cyclist. It was a very interesting time and one of the highlights of my career at Sea. I was the first Chief Engineer and did the first run from Heysham,in Lancashire,to Douglas in the Isle of Man. The service was set up in opposition to the Oldest British Shipping Co-The Isle Of Man Steam Packet Co'. The Co' was amalgamated in due course with the IOMSPCo and I did the last run, to deliver the Manx Viking to her new owner's -DFDS,in Stavanger,in about '87(I think). I sailed with some great people and eventually with the SPCo',ended my Sea career in '91. great days and Shipmates.Martin Peat.


Great bit of info - thanks for that. 

However, I think you will find the Isle Of Man is not in Britain and, as the Isle Of Man Steam Packet Company is registered in the Isle Of Man, the Steam Packet are not a British shipping company - and certainly not the oldest British shipping company. The Isle Of Man Steam Packet Company Ltd is the Oldest Continuously Operating Passenger Shipping Company in the World - having begun operations in 1830.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Oldest British Shipping Co. as Stephenson Clarke(est.1730-2012)


----------

